# A must have upgrade for us Benelli owners.



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Last year the wife suprised me with a Benelli SBE II. I have loved how the gun shoots but have hated to load it. The SBE II carriers(the part that the you move up out of the way to load a shell)has a cut out shape in the front. Benelli says that this is for safety so if a round were to eject from the magazine and hit the carrier it wouldn't go off. Problem is, and all you owners will relate, that alot of time when you load a round that little cutout in the front catches your thumb!. For me its bad enough that after shooting some sporting clays my thumb would be bleeding. After some research I found a gunsmith online that takes your stock carrier and welds up the front cutout and give the front edge a slight bend down to help loading speed. He's been doing it for years and so after chatting on the phone with him I sent him my carrier. Let me tell you what I can't believe I didn't do this sooner. No more Benelli thumb or bloody thumb nails. His name is Jeff this website was www.c-rums.com. I'm sure other gunsmiths will do the same thing this guy just seemed to be the one alot of competition shooters have used. I highly recommend it. Two unbloody thumbs up.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

The good oll benelli bite. I found the same info on c rum when i searched years ago. I decided to mod mine my self, and of coarse i have not done it. 

What does he coat it with once complete?


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

You know I'm not sure exactly what he coats it in. I have tried to find the spot he welded though and can't.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Beretta 390s will grab you too! My SBE doesnt get me near as bad as my Beretta does.

Do you mind if I ask how much it ran you?


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

This is from his web site. It looks like $45 to $60 for carrier mods

*







Shotgun Work *

*Shotgun Work Price List *
Trigger Job ​$50
Modify Carrier ​$45 - $60
Out of Battery Bolt Modification 
(Benelli Only) ​$20
Round On Carrier Bolt Modification
(Benelli Only) ​$20
Magazine Extension Tube Installed
Includes Part ​$85
Simms Recoil Pad Installed 
Includes Part ​$45
Shorten Stock & Install Simms Recoil Pad​$110
Sights​Email for Pricing
Throat Barrel​$15
Extended Bolt Release Installed w/part​$35 - $45
Bevel Load Port & Extend​$120
Additional Work ​Email for Pricing


----------



## super-Fish-ial (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for posting this. When I first got my Benelli I thought I was doing something wrong until I asked a couple of friends.

How long was his turn around time?


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

You know I'm not sure exactly what he coats it in. I have tried to find the spot he welded though and can't. Great job


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Sorry double posted there. His turn around time was about a week and 1/2. Mine cost me 45 plus 6 bucks shipping.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

add 1200 bucks for the gun and you have an $1800 black shotgun... 
I'm missing something.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Your math isn't adding up. Am I missing something?


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Ah yes, the Benelli bite. I hated it so much I got rid of it and went out and got a Maxus.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Now someone just needs to figure out how to mod the Vinci trigger guard so it doesn't crush your middle finger when firing hot loads.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

teamgafftop1 said:


> Now someone just needs to figure out how to mod the Vinci trigger guard so it doesn't crush your middle finger when firing hot loads.


Had the same issue with my M2. Threw the shells in my bag and told my buddy to let me borrow some shells. My middle finger could not take any more.


----------

